# Do you consider yourself "SAS" famous?



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

_deleted_


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

No.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Nope! No one even knows my username!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

lolno.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

prettyful said:


> lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


LOL

True .


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Nope. I rarely post because I don't have anything to say. 3/4 of all my posts are from the Just for Fun board lol..._


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

For someone who's been here as long as me, I'm shockingly unpopular. Story of my life.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> For someone who's been here as long as me, I'm shockingly unpopular. Story of my life.


Perhaps people around here are really racist towards apes. It's always a possibility.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope. Just as invisible as I am in real life.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> Especially ones that russel my jimmies


Shhh... No tears, only dreams now.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I think I'm familiar to the regular posters, but not "famous".


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Ahvav said:


> Do you consider yourself "SAS" famous?
> 
> I feel like I might be, ...but mainly in the teen section


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Testsubject said:


> Nope! No one even knows my username!


I do, but I also have a creepily extensive memory of people.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Nope, haven't quite yet made a big enough fool of myself.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahvav said:


> Lol
> 
> *Well I am A teen, so what do you expect*??


Pretty much. :rub

Teens are pretty much punishment for all the bad things humanity does.
Don't worry, you'll grow out of it and feel the same one day.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Ahvav said:


> Lol
> 
> Well I am A teen, so what do you expect??


you're right, this thread would have been _so_ much better if your age read 50 instead of 15.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

The concept of having "fame" on a forum; especially one that centers on social anxiety is a vacuous one. And people posting on forums (at least _some_ of us) tend to be purposely inconspicuous because they don't want to draw any attention.

I find you only really get recognition when you are a posting fiend or if the majority of your posts make you look like either A) a nut job. B) an idiot. C) annoying. D) mindboggingly hot. E) egoist. that people stop and take notice. Rarely I'll notice forum posters get recognition for positive things but it does happen.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Ain't nobody know me, man


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nah, I wonder how other members have over a thousand posts after less than a year while I have less than 200. I do consider some members 'regulars' however. Mainly in the Geek Central section. If anybody takes any notice of me, it's probably my profile pic. xD

I did not go on SAS for about a year though, I only got back on the site a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

No, nobody knows me.. Why would I want to be famous on here either? Lol, yeah... nobody knows me. : P


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Ain't nobody know me, man


now you're the guy that posted that crazy gif


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Amphoteric said:


> Nope, haven't quite yet made a big enough fool of myself.


This, lol.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

*shakes my head*


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

prettyful said:


> lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


No, lol, pretty sure barely anyone here knows me. And this ^


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

prettyful said:


> lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


made me laugh

but no, i'm not


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

prettyful said:


> lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


Lol pretty much sums it up for me, nope.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

The day I become 'famous' for posting off topic stuff on a website, is the day I log off and re-think what I'm doing with my life. Now, if I were to become famous for HELPING people with their anxiety or other issues, that would make me feel good, but I don't really do that too much anymore (because nobody ever listens and such).


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

No, not at all, at least not in relation to how frequently I post. People who post way less than me and haven't been on here for as long seem to be much more well liked on here.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I think I'm familiar to the regular posters, but not "famous".


I have remembered you for a long time here. I think your postings have to a little bit milder now overall.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Nope, haven't quite yet made a big enough fool of myself.


I think you are quite famous.  I mean, in a good way.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Ntln said:


> No, not at all, at least not in relation to how frequently I post. People who post way less than me and haven't been on here for as long seem to be much more well liked on here.


You are always around.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> You are always around.


I post a lot, but I don't think I've made much of an impact on this forum or am particularly well liked, I'm just the annoying depressed guy. I'd consider people like afff to be SAS famous, or some of the people on SAS who are friends with everyone and are generally well liked by most of the members.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I'll just post this.....

:lol

.....and go :teeth.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> well, i'll just post this.....
> 
> :lol
> 
> .....and go :teeth.


mm75!!!
The most famous sas member of all time.

ALL TIME!!!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Ntln said:


> I post a lot, but I don't think I've made much of an impact on this forum or am particularly well liked, I'm just the annoying depressed guy. I'd consider people like afff to be SAS famous, or some of the people on SAS who are friends with everyone and are generally well liked by most of the members.


I think your postings are OK.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

No offence to anyone here but in my opinion it is rather pathetic for someone to strive to be famous over the internet, let alone a mental health forum.

Assuming you already is just as bad.

:/


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No. I don't like attention/fame.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> I think you are quite famous.  I mean, in a good way.


That's nice of you to say (that it's in a good way), thank you!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Nope, haven't quite yet made a big enough fool of myself.


Nahh you're good, I'd say you fall under the "famous" category for sure, you're Amphoterrific. HAHA..........


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

It brings me sadness to see the replies in this thread. :no

SAS is one of the most popular and active message boards on the Internet. As a member of SAS, you are instantly an Internet celebrity. Millions of people world wide can read your posts. Therefore, you are famous world wide!

I know we're too humble to accept fame and recognition but let's try to be role models for the future generations of socially inept children.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Not really.. Ive pissed a lot of people off and some recognize me but I dont think Im famous. Limmy and Bacon probably are though.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm far from famous. 
More than anything I usually repel people away from threads and am constantly ignored lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> Nahh you're good, I'd say you fall under the "famous" category for sure, you're Amphoterrific. HAHA..........


I shall sign you up for the bimonthly fan club letter.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm SAS infamous ...or well I used to be...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

lisbeth said:


>


:lol Damn straight


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Nah and I recently realized I like it better this way (especially given the reasons some people become 'famous', of which I'd rather not partake in). 

Fame doesn't suit everybody, even if they think it does when they don't have it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Nope, haven't quite yet made a big enough fool of myself.





Paper Samurai said:


> This, lol.


I think both of you are pretty "famous". Or well-known around the forum, as I'd prefer to put it.

Or maybe it just seems that way to me because I read your posts? It's hard to know which members other people notice.

I think it's mainly about post count and how much you enter heated discussions and such, and/or if you make a lot of threads. People have to see your name to remember it, after all.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I think both of you are pretty "famous". Or well-known around the forum, as I'd prefer to put it.
> 
> Or maybe it just seems that way to me because I read your posts? It's hard to know which members other people notice.
> 
> I think it's mainly about post count and how much you enter heated discussions and such, and/or if you make a lot of threads. People have to see your name to remember it, after all.


It's just a geographical preference eftersom vi är kära grannar.

But yeah, I do post a lot so it's only inevitable that someone ends up paying attention.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I very much doubt i'm a familiar poster to anyone, I don't post anywhere near enough to get noticed

I'm a bit of a boring sod too so there's no real reason for people to notice me


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah because my post count is higher than it should be.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

SAS in-famous. SAS un-famous.

SAS nonexistent.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I notice/remember a lot of regular users on sas. 
Does that mean that frequent poster = famous?

If so. Easiest way of becoming famous ever.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Everyone here claiming they aren't. Someone here has to be, you can't all not be famous.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> *It's just a geographical preference eftersom vi är kärä grannar.*
> 
> But yeah, I do post a lot so it's only inevitable that someone ends up paying attention.


Haha. Skål!

ps. it's kära*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

how are you spposed to know if youre famouse?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Haha. Skål!
> 
> ps. it's kära*


Agh, typos and not re-checking my writing are what I deserve for using Swedish so seldomly.
(also was busy obsessing over whether it should be grannar or grannarna)
Shall edit the post for it to be more honourable.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I think both of you are pretty "famous". Or well-known around the forum, as I'd prefer to put it.
> 
> Or maybe it just seems that way to me because I read your posts? It's hard to know which members other people notice.
> 
> I think it's mainly about post count and how much you enter heated discussions and such, and/or if you make a lot of threads. People have to see your name to remember it, after all.


Hmm, well I'm not too sure about myself. I do more reading that posting I reckon. (which probs works against me)

Amphoteric is'the laid back finnish lass that likes beer', so she's kinda got a trademark thing going - I don't have that kind of recognisability. 
;-)


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats OP, 2 gold stars for you.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Hmm, well I'm not too sure about myself. I do more reading that posting I reckon. (which probs works against me)
> 
> Amphoteric is'the laid back finnish lass that likes beer', so she's kinda got a trademark thing going - I don't have that kind of recognisability.
> ;-)


You appear quite often in gender war threads.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Famous.....omg.

I belong to a few other forums and I've heard that word being tossed around "Oh youre a ____ celebrity" whatever. I even had a guy message me and tell me he was a"fan" of mine.
How sad is that? If being famous on a message board is something to aspire to then..yeah..maybe time to re-prioritize!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


> You appear quite often in gender war threads.


Well that's true. Me and Kiirby (a huge Feminist on here) have a vaguely ****-erotic thing that goes on whenever certain threads get made on here. I would say more, but I don't want discuss pillow talk you understand :teeth


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Well that's true. Me and Kiirby (a huge Feminist on here) have a vaguely ****-erotic thing that goes on whenever certain threads get made on here. I would say more, but I don't want discuss pillow talk you understand :teeth


Oh I've noticed.

this is how I imagine your mating dance:


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

probably offline said:


> Oh I've noticed.
> 
> this is how I imagine your mating dance:


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread is now about dancing birds.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> I shall sign you up for the bimonthly fan club letter.


Sign me up. Include lots of Corgi pics.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

scooby said:


> This thread is now about dancing birds.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Shup said:


> Congrats OP, 2 gold stars for you.


not sure why this made me laugh as hard as it did.

I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

it would be easier if people didnt change their profile pics]

i always lose track of who people are.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

IRL a girl told me I was famous, and I was too drunk to notice who she was. She meant it in a bad way. But after some more FB stalking, I have a suspect, and I know her. But it matters not my friends.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Hopefully not. I just type my piece in whatever thread I fancy at a given time. Nothing worth being popular over.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

not really lol I have made some of the stupidest threads around for no good reason. Oh yeah, I get bored lol.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a nobody.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Fame dies quicker than self. Be happy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I'm a barely noticeable stain on your favorite piece of clothing.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

prettyful said:


> lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


lol

/thread


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a semi-frequent poster, but far from famous. Famous implies being well liked while simultaneously easily recognized.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

No - people be all like "who the hell are you?" :stu



prettyful said:


> lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


This - talk about grasping at straws. "No one knows me in real life - but I'm still famous... on an online anxiety forum!" :yay


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm a legend in my own mind.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

More like infamous.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, but I like dancing birds.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Am I famous yet? GUYS, GUYS AM I FAMOUS YET?!!!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a regular. Famous? No, lol.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Oh I've noticed.
> 
> this is how I imagine your mating dance:


It is magnificent!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

You guys are way too modest in this thread. I know 90%+ of those who posted in it.

So... *I guess everyone is famous as long as they're regulars.*

Is everyone popular? That's a more interesting question, hehe


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> You guys are way too modest in this thread. I know 90%+ of those who posted in it.
> 
> So... I guess everyone is famous as long as they're regulars.
> 
> Is everyone popular? That's a more interesting question, hehe


I don't think anyone's going to actually admit to something like this, aside from maybe a delusional missamanda.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol nah. Not at all


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

nope


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

To fans: pls send tuna.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

you tell me.

I think ´´Brasilia´´ is the popstar


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No, I don't care about being famous or well known


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> ^this
> 
> And one example of famous was like limmy....he had fan threads and groups dedicated to him.
> 
> Mr bacon is very popular too XD


What's up with Limmy btw?

How did the guy become a symbol on here? I barely ever see him post, except when it comes to showing his love for Sin.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> No, but I like dancing birds.


That bird has fangs. And ears.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

missamanda said:


> I'm a legend in my own mind.





crimeclub said:


> I don't think anyone's going to actually admit to something like this, aside from maybe a delusional missamanda.


Me too, missamanda, me too. *high fives you*


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure no one ever notices my posts. And considering the amount of time I've been on this forum, I don't post frequently enough to be remembered.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

CharmedOne said:


> That bird has fangs. And ears.


I thought it was a bat.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I thought it was a bat.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> I don't think anyone's going to actually admit to something like this, aside from maybe a delusional missamanda.


Dammmmmn, it's cold in here!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> Me too, missamanda, me too. *high fives you*


Hilarious.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

prettyful said:


> lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


LOOL. Oh c'mon, a little fame anywhere isn't SO bad (;


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

you all upset me. So no.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nope. I faded into oblivion a long time ago.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

WineKitty said:


> Nope. I faded into oblivion a long time ago.


Naaaww, you're famous among those of us who remember when this site was cool. (back when I thought it really was a support site) :yes


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ineverwipe said:


> Lol nah. Not at all


Dude you're the real legend around here!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> Dude you're the real legend around here!


You'll always be famous to me. Papa.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

TenYears said:


> Naaaww, you're famous among those of us who remember when this site was cool. (back when I thought it really was a support site) :yes


:squeeze That is really nice of you to say, thank you, you are sweet!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WineKitty said:


> Nope. I faded into oblivion a long time ago.


Huge fan.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

God damn right.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Man ... I'm a God darn legend in my own mind!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> You'll always be famous to me. Papa.


Same here son:drunk


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> That bird has fangs. And ears.


I don't go out much and that kind of dancing birds are the only ones I've seen in my cave.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. My mind just needs to poop sometimes.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Ntln said:


> I post a lot, but I don't think I've made much of an impact on this forum or am particularly well liked, I'm just the annoying depressed guy. I'd consider people like afff to be SAS famous, or some of the people on SAS who are friends with everyone and are generally well liked by most of the members.


I've always liked your post and threads I just never know how to help you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You are famous if people talk about you in threads you haven't even posted in.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

komorikun said:


> You are famous if people talk about you in threads you haven't even posted in.


That's right.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

go figure, the only people who recognize the"famous" people on SAS are other "famous" people on SAS who have posted 10000 times


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For the record, I am not "SAS famous"; I am SASsy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

therealbleach said:


> go figure, the only people who recognize the"famous" people on SAS are other "famous" people on SAS who have posted 10000 times


Or 100,000 times. :lol


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Or 100,000 times. :lol


So many postings. Have you spent here all your life?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. Why would I? I am not interested in being famous.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope. I never gave it any thought until I saw this thread. Today is the first time I've been on this forum in a long time. I've been coming here less and less. I don't know even know what brought me here today. I took this site out of my bookmarks.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

No, not in the slightest. Much like in real life, I am very careful with what I say so it remains just bland enough as to not leave a lasting impression. There have been a few times I've gotten a bit out of hand, but they have been rare.

It would probably help if I got an avatar, that is how I recognize a lot of people here :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Or 100,000 times. :lol


Wow! I wonder how many books that would compile into :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

MillenniumMan75 is famous for being along distance runner on and off the forum, and for being a nice guy (even if we've had disagreements).

No one else is, WELL except those who post in every thread or post their photos multiple times in the photo forum.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

No way.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I recognize 

Ahvav
JH1983
Prettyful
DeniseAfterAll
Ape in Space
SteinerOfThule
Sin
Diamondheart89
Paper Samurai
Crimeclub
lisbeth
TenYears (Dude.. you are an SAS celeb) 
Enoxyla
Evo1114 - Your avatar.. who could forget that one?
Ntln
millenniumman75
Odinn
KelsKels
Derailing - your avatar has fooled me a few times
Infamous
euphoria04
probably offline
SilentLuke
minimized
scooby
etse
Cool Ice Dude55 - see you a lot on frustration section
CharmedOne
TicklemeRingo
HanSolo
Farefegnugen
AceEmoKid
missamanda
komorikun
Nunuc - I think from a Christmas hat thread
Mr Bacon 
ineverwipe
Sacrieur
apx24
Dissonance
WineKitty
AussiePea
Jesuszilla
SuperSky


Mind you, this is just from this thread.. I also have a horrible memory, some of you probably have changed your avatar and that is usually how I recognize people. If you did not make the list, don't take it as an indication of your popularity.. more so just a reflection of my own poor memory.

Sorry if I posted any names twice.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I killed this thread, I'm sorry OP. My intention was to show people they have more worth on the forum than they think, but instead I may have just freaked people out :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> You posted me 3 times but we're cool....


lol, I was listing people as I saw their posts. I'm sure I listed a few people multiple times as well. My mind seems to be able to hold 3 or 4 things at a time, after that it is hopeless.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been told a lot how popular I am on here, which makes the empty pit inside my hole widen and gives me a little migraine. I'd be glad if it was because I'm so marvelous and give life-changing advice, but it's really just because I post like 30 times a day whenever I'm on and toss out bad one-liners half the time.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

JamesM2 said:


> No - people be all like "who the hell are you?" :stu
> 
> This - talk about grasping at straws. "No one knows me in real life - but I'm still famous... on an online anxiety forum!" :yay


This made me laugh so hard!
:high5



zonebox said:


> I recognize
> 
> Ahvav
> JH1983
> ...


 aww..


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Not at all. Just like in real life I find it next to impossible to form lasting connections with people. I can converse with others but never feel like I'm getting anywhere or forming a relationship.

Plus I haven't posted anywhere near enough. It can be stressful adding my input


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

i think DeniseAfterAll is famous here.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

zonebox said:


> Cool Ice Dude55 - see you a lot on frustration section


i'm sorry i really am it just helps me loads it's so much better than my effing therapist.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

scooby said:


> This thread is now about dancing birds.


 



foe said:


> It brings me sadness to see the replies in this thread. :no
> 
> SAS is one of the most popular and active message boards on the Internet. As a member of SAS, you are instantly an Internet celebrity. Millions of people world wide can read your posts. Therefore, you are famous world wide!
> 
> I know we're too humble to accept fame and recognition but let's try to be role models for the future generations of socially inept children.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> For someone who's been here as long as me, I'm shockingly unpopular. Story of my life.


You're one of my favourite posters, and I'm sure plenty of others have the same view.



komorikun said:


> You are famous if people talk about you in threads you haven't even posted in.





Paper Samurai said:


> Kiirby (a huge babe on here)


8)8)8)8)8)


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Nope... too generic I guess.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

prettyful said:


> lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


Because people with mental illnesses want to be recognized for something for once.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Not at all.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

kiirby said:


> 8)8)8)8)8)


#swag #yolo :b

* I genuinely like our discussions.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope...


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

No. I always feel most people around here don't think to notice me.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

pfffft, and you post this on a forum where people have anxiety and social deficits...


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Just thought of this thread when i saw this


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eh, not really. I only have around a thousand posts in a little more than half a year, which isn't really a great ratio. Plus, I haven't exactly made many friends here. I post a lot in the likes of entertainment and arts, which don't lead themselves to much remembrance or popularity. The Frustration people might know me vaguely, but that's 'bout it.

Also, I'm kinda an *******, which doesn't lend to people considering me highly.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I recognize
> 
> *SteinerOfThule
> *
> ...


I feel so loved.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Just thought of this thread when i saw this


LOL.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Not at all here. I had lots of posts on SAUK but often felt people thought they 
were crap compared to others. Google did index my Shy United profile, but my post count there
is only about the same as here.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

A lot of the famous people on this site are now banned.

Although I guess that would make them infamous. :b


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Not at all. Would love to be tho


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

no i m not


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Nobody knows who I am. :cry


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> Nobody knows who I am. :cry


:cry


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

arnie said:


> Nobody knows who I am. :cry


 i know who you are...you got banned and came back with the most vile avatar on SAS


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

arnie said:


> Nobody knows who I am. :cry


What a disturbing avatar you got there haha.

OP: Eh, I don't really care about that kind of stuff. I'm not famous. I don't want to be famous. Simple as that.


----------



## Mmmm (Nov 3, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> Do you consider yourself "SAS" famous?
> 
> Obviously not in person, but on this site
> 
> *I know I'm not, ...but maybe in the teen section a bit*


Lol first you were famous now its a bit. What happened?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> For someone who's been here as long as me, I'm shockingly unpopular. Story of my life.





kiirby said:


> You're one of my favourite posters, and I'm sure plenty of others have the same view.


Agreed, Ape in Space is one of my favorite as well.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

*ARNIE*, GET RID OF THAT F***ING AVATAR.

My skin is crawling and itching like crazy as a reaction to seeing images triggering tripopophobia. And I know I'm not the only one here. This is not funny in the least. I try to avoid these images like the plague because when I see one it just tends to trigger these reactions in me.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^What is his av?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol, relax guys. It's just a Lotus Seed Pod. (type of flower)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> *ARNIE*, GET RID OF THAT F***ING AVATAR.
> 
> My skin is crawling and itching like crazy as a reaction to seeing images triggering tripopophobia. And I know I'm not the only one here. This is not funny in the least. I try to avoid these images like the plague because when I see one it just tends to trigger these reactions in me.


It seems like 99% of the world's population had this phobia without knowing about it. Myself included.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lol, relax guys. It's just a Lotus Seed Pod. (type of flower)


You know exactly what you're doing. Keep this avatar and I'll skip through all your next posts to avoid staring at that image. No, even better, I'll block you.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

WOW... The thought of being famous in a field of Swollen Hemorrhoids, since they are only attracted to *****-HOLES !!

Any takers , on that prestigious Position ???


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> I'll skip through all your next posts to avoid staring at that image. No, even better, I'll block you.


Excellent news! Thank you!


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Fantastic. Mr Bacon's phobia caused me to Google "tripopophobia" and now I'm freaking out. Here's a tip DON'T Google tripopophobia, esp. with the images tab.

blech


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

inna sense said:


> i know who you are...you got banned and came back with the most vile avatar on SAS





Vanderfee said:


> What a disturbing avatar you got there haha.
> 
> OP: Eh, I don't really care about that kind of stuff. I'm not famous. I don't want to be famous. Simple as that.





Mr Bacon said:


> *ARNIE*, GET RID OF THAT F***ING AVATAR.
> 
> My skin is crawling and itching like crazy as a reaction to seeing images triggering tripopophobia. And I know I'm not the only one here. This is not funny in the least. I try to avoid these images like the plague because when I see one it just tends to trigger these reactions in me.





Mr Bacon said:


> You know exactly what you're doing. Keep this avatar and I'll skip through all your next posts to avoid staring at that image. No, even better, I'll block you.





cypher said:


> Use ad blocker to block the image.





blue_blue said:


> Fantastic. Mr Bacon's phobia caused me to Google "tripopophobia" and now I'm freaking out. Here's a tip DON'T Google tripopophobia, esp. with the images tab.
> 
> blech


We're all glad to have you back Arnie!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

probably offline said:


> It seems like 99% of the world's population had this phobia without knowing about it. Myself included.


I have this too! I thought it was just me!!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool, I don't have that phobia and can enjoy looking at Arnies avatar as much as I want.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I would say that yes I am famous here. I'm the guy everyone thinks is too crazy for a mental health forum even though I'm not crazy at all. You people just don't understand me  I just want love dammit!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

most definitely


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

prettyful said:


> lol why would i give a s*** if i was famous on a mental illness forum?


this made me laugh :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

brooke_brigham said:


> Fantastic. Mr Bacon's phobia caused me to Google "tripopophobia" and now I'm freaking out. Here's a tip DON'T Google tripopophobia, esp. with the images tab.
> 
> blech


Oh hell, never do that. It literally took me a week to recover from that  I have it really bad. What's worse is I'd encountered some stuff before so I knew I had it, but I still was curious. Never again.

It's hilarious that wikipedia keeps deleting articles on the phobia that people try and write because it's not been proven to exist..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not really


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, I was the first one to reply to this thread back in 2014. The answer is still no, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

incredibly so


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. Not only am I known by everyone, I am also loved by everyone.
Most people here either wish to marry me, or wish they were a girl or gay so that they could marry me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nat


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I post enough people recognize me.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

No way. I don't think I'm cut out for being famous or well known in any capacity.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

roxslide said:


> No way. I don't think I'm cut out for being famous or well known in any capacity.


I disagree


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wonder why this thread got bumped.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Wonder why this thread got bumped.


I found it while looking for something else lol.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Wonder why this thread got bumped.


Ironically bumped and answered "no" by someone with 1600+ friends and closing in on 16,000 profile views.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

@Kevin001 should change his status to 'I am fourth'.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin was number 3 for a while there but Amon outposted him recently.

Of course, there are many permabanned members missing from this list.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

If you only count posts with contexts, Kevin realistically will be #2.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What is going on here lol. Posts don't make you famous, neither friends, etc. Its either you have that "it" factor or you don't.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Famous? I doubt it.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

No but it would be pretty cool. Maybe some ladies would hit me up for a date, or something.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hell no


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Me, very doubtful. I've been here only a year and I've changed my name and I've taken a huge break already xD I guess some people know me, but because I know them too lmao

If people do recognize me, it's probably for negative things, like drama, or for "bragging" (I was told more than once) T____T


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Only to my haters I guess, but I'd say no. Interesting seeing the endless race for first place on that list, lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

What does the post count have to do with fame? What if I just made loads of posts telling people how stupid I think they are? I don't think I'd be popular for very long.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never liked that post count is displayed, and actually deleted thousands of posts a couple of years ago to lower mine. Gave up in the end though, but I've suggested that it be something we can turn off before and that was ignored.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've never liked that post count is displayed, and actually deleted thousands of posts a couple of years ago to lower mine. Gave up in the end though, but I've suggested that it be something we can turn off before and that was ignored.


I've deleted a couple hundred of mine. And had a couple hundred more deleted by mods. :laugh:


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

No lol, I have a knack for being invisible whether it's online or offline. I like my anonymity and I delete my posts a lot. I don't really post that much anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> I've deleted a couple hundred of mine. And had a couple hundred more deleted by mods. :laugh:


It would be interesting to know how many of my posts have been deleted by the mods lol, probably hundreds at least maybe 1000+


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Infamoose said:


> I'm SAS infamous ...or well I used to be...


heh, what a witty guy I was.

I probably was for a bit only because I was friends and hung out a couple times with the most polarizing member that has ever blessed this site.
(hint: he was obessed with Kim Jun-un and pretty much the Donald Trump of sas)

Now I just keep a low profile, hence lack of info and avi.

I wish this site allowed mass post deletion, their reasoning is pretty dumb imo. I cringe thinking about my old post.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Virgo said:


> Me, very doubtful. I've been here only a year and I've changed my name and I've taken a huge break already xD I guess some people know me, but because I know them too lmao
> 
> If people do recognize me, it's probably for negative things, like drama, or for "bragging" (I was told more than once) T____T


Everyone knows you :yes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

My bean is famous, does that count?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sure a lot of people have seen me around here, but if I just disappeared only a few members might notice.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Virgo said:


> Me, very doubtful. I've been here only a year and I've changed my name and I've taken a huge break already xD I guess some people know me, but because I know them too lmao
> 
> If people do recognize me, it's probably for negative things, like drama, or for "bragging" (I was told more than once) T____T


Do I know you?

Edit: Disregard, you said you've only been here a year. I thought maybe you were somebody from 'back in the day' when I used to 'talk' to people more.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Doubt it.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Evo1114 said:


> Do I know you?
> 
> Edit: Disregard, you said you've only been here a year. I thought maybe you were somebody from 'back in the day' when I used to 'talk' to people more.


No we didn't used to talk but on SAS I used to be "Atheism"


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Virgo said:


> No we didn't used to talk but on SAS I used to be "Atheism"


10-4. Thanks for the info. I'll jot it down in my SAS notes. :high5


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Virgo said:


> No we didn't used to talk but on SAS I used to be "Atheism"


 You should have informed me when you changed it. It took me a while to catch on. I'm a bit slow like that. :lol


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

posts that offer no insight into a personality don't really count for much on the online world in terms of social aspects, its just simply a counter for your posts and a number displayed. I think you need to affect people on some level to have people consider you famous or notorious in some regards. or even to just get recognition, usually it involves reaching other people through what you write even if is not directed at anyone in particular. if its affected some people in some way, either positive or negative then this usually encourages familiarity. consistency as well, you gotta be consistent at what you do.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

This thread reminds me that my posting rate has fallen off significantly in the last 2 years or so. I need to start posting more. My rate is supposed to be at least 1000 posts per year, which I've fallen short of now. #PointlessGoals


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I feel invisible and useless on this site. Much like the real world.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> perhaps my username is familiar.
> strange @ the fact that in my comfort zone behind my computer i can sound like a human being. in real life i can't exactly communicate.
> also no matter where u r from, if you meet me in reality i will sound too foreigner to you


also maybe no one abuses the "delete post" feature on this site more than me. i literally post posts mornings, and delete them in the evening, literally. nothing inappropriate about those posts, no personal information or anything that makes me paranoid about or anything. 
i wasn't "very much" like that in the past.


----------

